# [audio] Encoder un CD audio en OGG (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Connaissez-vous un outil simple et léger (qui ne requiert pas des dizaines de dépendances) pour encoder des CD audio en OGG, graphique ou en ligne de commande ?

----------

## Picani

Ben ya CDparanoia en ligne de commande. Et c'est celui qui est tilisé par presque toutes les applis graphiques. Sinon, sous KDE tu installes les kioslaves multimedia et tu peux extraire en faisant simplement copier-coller du CD vers un répertoire dans Dolphin ou Konqueror.

----------

## Gaby

Bonjour,

J'utilise media-sound/abcde en ligne de commande, c'est juste un script basé sur cdparanoia. Simplement le top pour moi (mais j'ai pas testé grand chose).

Je m'en sers pour extraire les CD et les ranger dans 2 arborescences distinctes en flac et en ogg.

Gaby

----------

## Temet

Si t'es utilisateur de KDE (bon ok, peu probable vue la demande), Audex est vraiment très très très bien!

----------

## geekounet

```
cdparanoia -B && oggenc *.wav
```

C'est méga-simple.  :Smile:  (mais je te conseille le flac).

----------

## Ezka

J'utilise asunder : graphique et pratique ... Et je préfère aussi le flac =) mais mon autoradio auto étant ce qu'il est j'en suis réduit a lui donner à manger des mp3 ... et oui gasp   :Laughing:  Mais vu le prix que j'y ai mis je ne vais pas faire mon difficile   :Arrow: 

----------

## Neuromancien

Je vais essayer abcde...

----------

